# squirrel cages??



## load3dic3 (Feb 19, 2011)

hey guys i just ordered a grow tent and was wondering if i could use squirrel cages to vent my tent?? (intake and exhaust) here is a pic of my tent i just bought.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 19, 2011)

If the CFM's are right you can. Be prepared, they are very loud.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a buddy that has tried to make squirrel cage fans work for him for a couple of years.....I recently ordered him a 6" Vortex.....


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2011)

I like inlines over the squirrel kind....jmo


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 20, 2011)

Just knew a guy by the name of Hamster would chime in on a topic like "squirrel cages."


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 20, 2011)

if you already have a squirrel fan give it a shot, but if you are gonna buy one I wouldnt.


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the small Dayton 'shaded pole blower' and it's surprisingly quiet. Something like 120CFM or so.

If I ever need to upgrade, I'll go with the Vortex though. I already had this one.

Wet


----------



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a Dayton that put out 460 CFM and it wasn't that bad but going with a vortex sometime soon.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 22, 2011)

I have used the same 4-inch Vortex inline fan for years and it still works just as good as the day I bought it.  If something ever happens to it I will buy another one.
-Whoever put the dimensions on the pic of your tent is confusing the crap out of me.  The white numbers and measurements I assume are talking about the interior grow space since they are all smaller numbers. But the diagram shows the doors being 18.5 inches wide while the total width is only 36 inches???


----------



## bubblegum_kush (Mar 28, 2011)

i have three vortex fans, a 4, 6, & 8. they are efficient and blow air like crazy. Fairly quiet but if your on a budget squirrel fans can be found easily. Youll save money in the long run thou with an inline. my 4" is only 40W


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 15, 2011)

those vortex fans work really good, but I have 2 squirel cages that I suspended with twine, and taped to my flex hose and they run quieter than the vortex. I think its because they don't pull as much as that "turboprop" in my vortex. the intake sounds like itll pull yer face off. haha... Seriously, if yu have to get a squirel cage, hanging it reduces a lot of the humm.


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 12, 2011)

Dude, I tried that, done that, over that. If you retsrict the airflow at all on hose blower fans, they'll squeal really loud and you can warp the "squirrel cage" part. It worked, but MAN was it loud when it started squealing. I called Dayton and they told me about the risk of warping.

I've since gone to vortex fans and never looked back.

(No, the lights didn't stay on the ceiling, that was just to get them outta the way while I worked! This was my first room with space blankets on the walls.)


----------

